# Your collections



## Equinoxe (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure almost every one of us has some sort of a collecting hobby thing going on. This thread is for discussing them, obviously.

I'm currently collecting official Pokemon merchandise (mostly figurines, plushies, TCG cards and the like) and stones (gemstones and other cool ones).
I have hundreds of Pokemon figurines, some really old and some new (and some fake, like a Beldum with two eyes). I've gathered them from garage sales, flea markets and more rarely, actually got them from shops as new. It's amazing how cheap they can be when some parents sell their kids' collections without knowing their real value :U

As I mentioned earlier, gemstones and rocks are my other huge passion. I love how different kinds of rocks have different textures and breathtakingly beautiful colours (spectrolite <3) and amazing structures (pyrite, anyone?) so I can't resist buying them P: 
My collection isn't that huge yet but it's growing all the time, because at every market-thing I go to there's this same woman selling rocks and stuff :D 



So, what do _you_ collect? How did you get into collecting whatever you're collecting? Do you think your collection hobby is silly or serious?
It's your turn now C:


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 11, 2010)

Iz luv collecting hand-made pokemon plushies!! =3 every day a make 6 =3


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

FOSSILS  and just dinosaur/prehistoric stuff in general.

and pokemon cards. my total collection's worth about $1500 dollars :u


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 11, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> FOSSILS


How many fossils do you have? :U 
I have a rock with Orthoceras fossils in my rock collection C:


*pokenerd hi-fives for all*


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 11, 2010)

Equinoxe said:


> How many fossils do you have? :U
> I have a rock with Orthoceras fossils in my rock collection C:
> 
> 
> *pokenerd hi-fives for all*





KronoGreen said:


> FOSSILS  and just dinosaur/prehistoric stuff in general.
> 
> and pokemon cards. my total collection's worth about $1500 dollars :u


nice C=


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

Equinoxe said:


> How many fossils do you have? :U
> I have a rock with Orthoceras fossils in my rock collection C:


my aunt's kids' old house was on a neighborhood that had fossils everywhere, if you knew where to look. all they were shell fossils though :v the biggest one i have is just slightly bigger then my hand.

woopwoop archaeology


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 11, 2010)

I collect CDs.


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 11, 2010)

i finished meh rayquaza plushie =D =D =D


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

i also collect random crap that i have no use for. :v

and when i was little i collected transformers. i miss them. |: i totally didn't remember  gave them to my friend until a few months ago i was like 'transformers are where?' and then my mom said i gave them to one of my friends. D:


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 11, 2010)

I collect manga, I currently have 37 volumes, and I'm getting 3 more this month.


----------



## Missile (Aug 11, 2010)

I collect Pokemon merchandise, mainly, but I'll also steal collect any Michael Jackson merchandise. (Obviously...?) I also have an obsession for plushies, and I'm jealous of Charizard608 for being able to make plushies. (Dang, girl, how long does it take? I wanna learn...Teach me your ways! *bows*)

That's it mainly. But I used to collect alot of junk for the heck of it.


----------



## Flora (Aug 11, 2010)

I...sort of do?

I started keeping tickets and/or ticket stubs from various outings. One of them is from my first concert and is AUTOGRAPHED :D

the rest are from movies. and my Les Miz ticket stub's floating around somewhere.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 11, 2010)

They're not technically "collections," perhaps, but I keep all of my movie tickets (except for the one that my friend put in her wallet and I never got back ahh oh well), tickets from stuff like school dances, and playbills from school plays.

I guess I collect books. A lot of the books I buy, I could probably last checking them out from the library, but I prefer to have them. Some of them I suppose I might not find in the library, so that may justify it.

Beanie Babies. =D

And Pokémon cards.

And that's probably about it.


----------



## Zuu (Aug 11, 2010)

I want to collect old books. My collection is lacking.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 11, 2010)

I collect knowledge!

...And acheivements in video games. I like 100%ing games.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, my porn collection is pretty _big_, if you know what I mean.

(Actually, I don't collect anything...)


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

oh yeah and since my aunt knows how much i love fossils one of them got me an ammonite fossil necklace c:


----------



## octobr (Aug 11, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> woopwoop archaeology


You do not deserve my air.




The closest thing to a collection I properly have is my papercraft -- which is a sort of a small collection given that it takes a lot of time to make even something small. But it's nice cause they're lightweight and fun . 

also goats


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

Verne said:


> You do not deserve my air.


okay what


----------



## Adriane (Aug 11, 2010)

I am somewhat of a numismatist, although I haven't really put a lot of effort into it lately, which is sort of sad.

...I collect manga? I guess. I have about $600-700 worth which is entirely too much.


----------



## Zuu (Aug 11, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> okay what


he's trying to say

archaeology = study of past human societies

paleontology = study of prehistoric life


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't really collect anything now.

I used to collect those old plastic Pokémon figurines, though (the little barely-over-an-inch-tall ones that came in packs of 2 or 3, usually with every member of the evolution line in it but sometimes with just two random unrelated critters), but then they stopped making them sometime after G/S/C... or maybe just stopped selling them in the USA (or even just stopped selling them around where I live), not sure which.  Either way, the last ones I actually saw in stores were the first wave of G/S/C ones, with things like the starters and Sunflora.

I also have a decent amount of Pokémon cards from way back when I still cared about those (pretty much all from the first few sets; the last expansion I actually bought much of was either Team Rocket or one of the Gym sets.  And some of those are in Japanese, since the card shop we used to have around here stocked Japanese cards from a few expansions ahead of what was available in the US at the time.)

And finally, a buttload of Magic: The Gathering cards (ranging from Ice Age all the way to Mirrodin, though I stopped buying them on a regular basis around Urza's Saga so there's a few gaps in there.)

I have no idea how much either of the card collections are worth, though there's at least hundreds of cards in each (probably thousands for the Magic cards)... I should probably check up on that, since I haven't really used them for anything in a while and they're just sitting around taking up space.


----------



## Dave Strider (Aug 11, 2010)

Pokemon games and cards, I guess.

Also books by Agatha Christie or Terry Pratchett though most of my family does that really. We have about 70 Christie novels and most of the Pratchett ones as-well.


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

@el garbanzo: zukans? i didn't think they ever sold them in the US.


----------



## Mustardear (Aug 11, 2010)

I sort of collect MtG cards although I haven't played in a while...

I also collect leaflets when I'm on holiday and come home with a massive stack of them.


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 11, 2010)

> @el garbanzo: zukans? i didn't think they ever sold them in the US.


I have no idea what a "zukan" is... but they definitely did sell small Pokémon figurines like the ones I mentioned in the US.  They came in packs of 2 or 3, with a see-through plastic Master Ball for each Pokémon, and little Pog-type things with a picture of the Pokémon and several stars for some sort of coin-flipping battle game.

If I remembered where I put them all, I'd take a picture of some... I know I still have the actual Pokémon around somewhere, though the pogs and Master Balls are probably long gone.

EDIT: Found them.


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

zukans are high-quality pokemon figures they sell in japan.

wait, did they come in cardboard, cd cover-shaped cases?


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> I collect Pokemon merchandise, mainly, but I'll also steal collect any Michael Jackson merchandise. (Obviously...?) I also have an obsession for plushies, and I'm jealous of Charizard608 for being able to make plushies. (Dang, girl, how long does it take? I wanna learn...Teach me your ways! *bows*)


it took me 2 years to make a 7-ft shiny Rayquaza. =3 But it wuz soo worth it!
Kinda random but i also make figures of of air-dry clay stuff


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 11, 2010)

Every time you steal Michael Jackson collectibles, do you sing "Smooth Criminal?"


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 11, 2010)

i would think so xD


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 11, 2010)

I collect precious and semi-precious stones. I also have one of the oldest fossils ever found in Ireland. My uncle assisted on the dig and he nicked it for me.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a huge collection of Pokemon cards. I have pretty much every card from Base Set to Rocket. And some Base Set 2.

I only miss a few cards. ((Kabutops, hitmonlee, chansey, and arcticuno to be exact.))

I might have it appraised one day.


----------



## Missile (Aug 11, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> Every time you steal Michael Jackson collectibles, do you sing "Smooth Criminal?"


...Maybe.







Michael Jackson, the only celebrity to promote stealing! :D


...And randomly winking in music videos! :D


----------



## Aisling (Aug 11, 2010)

El Garbanzo said:


>


Oh my god, I had those! I need to find them.

I collect holographic Pokemon cards, though my collection's only worth a few hundred I'd wager, at least if I ever intended on selling them that's the most realistic price. It's about 300 unique cards large now, and I keep my extras in separate pages in the back for trading away. The prize of my collection is a first-edition, Japanese Charizard * Delta Species from the Dragon set, and a first edition English Shining Magikarp from Neo Revelation. I'd like a first edition Shining Gyarados to go with it someday. c:
Oh, and also Luxray GL Lv X, but as soon as it gets rotated out or something better comes along I imagine its value will go way down. But just because I don't like selling cards I only have one of I don't plan on selling it soon.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 11, 2010)

I collect eggs. Knockoff plastic faberge eggs, bronze egg-shaped paperweights, clay eggs, etcetera.


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

oh yeah, the pokemon cards is collect are all zapdos and/or rare/holographic.

japanese pulse of the frontier zapdos is love.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 11, 2010)

I collect all types of Pokemon cards. I love the TCG, and the fact that this site has no section for it makes me D:. But anyway, that's my collection. Probably valued a few thousand dollars.


----------



## voltianqueen (Aug 11, 2010)

El Garbanzo said:


>


I used to have some of those. No clue where they went, though... I sat on the Nidoking once, too. It was very terrible.

...I collect dragon things, mostly necklaces. I buy one sometimes if I have some extra money, and my dad has gotten a few for me, too. I have eight dragons for necklaces (would be nine but I lost one at school..), four small statues, and a plushie~


----------



## Aisling (Aug 11, 2010)

Either you two have gigantic collections or you're way overshooting its estimated value. Unless you have a Japanese Trophy card or two or a bunch of misprints... but nonetheless I'm interested.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 11, 2010)

Actually it's neither. I have that many cards. Maybe closer to a thousand than a few thousand, but still.


----------



## Aisling (Aug 11, 2010)

Unless that's a thousand holos, most non-rares are only worth around a dollar or less, especially older/unlimited edition ones.

I have plenty of non-holos and rares and reverse holos (about five tinfuls of current sets and a large case of older cards long out of rotation), but I exclude them from my official collection due to either not being worth much individually or being ugly. That and they'd take forever to catalog. I only put reverse holos in my real collection if they're reverses of holo-rare cards, and when I get an actual holo one I'll put the reverse one in the extras to trade off.


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

i have.. almost a binder full of level Xs, primes, holos, reverse holos, promos, foreign language cards, and rares. :B i have that wizards promo dark arbok <3


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 11, 2010)

Rocks. <3 I actually filled my bag full of them when we were travelling, but the security guards made me dump them out because my bag weighed too much. D: I still have a small collection--a gourd full of rocks, as well as some around my room for decoration. (Tigers eye shaped like an orb = awesome.) I go rock hunting a bit, too.

Anything with historical value. For instance, coins, but like, ones from '40 or earlier. I actually found a coin at Yellowstone that has visible markings on it, though you can't tell exactly what the markings are because of the rust and obsidian stuck to it. I might get it professionally cleaned.

Stuff that I dig up. I found .44 Magnum ammo in my backyard, as well as some old tools, for some of the finds. I'm still hoping the .44 is in my backyard, too. xD


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Vocaloid songs.

I own 112 songs.

...Not that it's a great collection.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Pez Dispensers. 'Nuff said.

(Although when I was little, I collected Micro Machines. Anyone remember those?)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 12, 2010)

Action figures.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 12, 2010)

I've collected _really weird_ stuff since I was a kid. Once I had a huge collection of used drinking straws that I kept in my schoolbag. I've also collected random stones (which would be in the pocket of my jacket and make it really heavy), paper airplanes, used tickets and various other completely unremarkable and useless stuff.

Today I mainly collect the little blue semitransparent plastic discs you find on the insides of soda caps in Iceland. They make nice bookmarks. And, of course, in the tradition of my inconvenient places to keep my collections, I keep those in my pocket.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 12, 2010)

I used to collect unicorns, but not any more.


----------



## nyuu (Aug 12, 2010)

I like books! do you like books?

(That's just this room)


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 12, 2010)

Blackthorne Steele said:


> Rocks. <3 I actually filled my bag full of them





Butterfree said:


> random stones (which would be in the pocket of my jacket and make it really heavy)


That sounds just like me when I was a kid :U In fact, I think I still have an old backpack full of rocks somewhere :X

Also, Butterfree: I collected bubblegum bags when I was younger :U I'm pretty sure it counts as 'weird'


@ voltianqueen: I like collecting dragon things too but my collection's still fairly small O:


Also, I have some pics of my pokenerd collection (basically most of my figurine collection, a few of them are obvious fakes):









(note the armored Mewtwo in the background <3)




(gangsta-Groudon) 





I haven't had time to organize them properly (the pic with the big charizard contains what my oldest sister brought the last time she visited, she searches pokemon stuff for me and my sister <3).


----------



## Espeon (Aug 12, 2010)

I used to collect Pokémon cards as a kid. I wasn't especially fanatical but, I did have more cards than the average child. I don't tend to collect anything now, beyond fond memories. :3


----------



## Clover (Aug 12, 2010)

... I collect those rings that you twist off gallon milk jugs. Not the caps themselves, and not the kind you pull off. I don't know why. I have about two hundred. (We drink a lot of milk.)

I also, slightly more practically, collect Sweet Leaf Tea caps! I'm making pins out of them rn.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 12, 2010)

that's right. I collect gross carpets and gray pens.

My collection is a bit modest, but I hope to expand upon it in the future. I have another little notebook the same size as the one in the middle with the Croagunk face on it, only it's green and it has a Croagunk lying down on it. 

The Vileplume is there for good measure.


----------



## Green (Aug 12, 2010)

pedobear's a croagunk now?


----------



## spaekle (Aug 12, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> pedobear's a croagunk now?


what :v?


----------



## Green (Aug 12, 2010)

that croagunk in your notebook.

i'm surprised you don't have a collection of :v faces too.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 12, 2010)

Spaekle said:


> The Vileplume is there for good measure.


My soul for your Vileplume plushie?


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 12, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> pedobear's a croagunk now?


I actually thought that too. It's probably the way the visible leg's drawn.


----------



## Mercy (Aug 12, 2010)

I have no clue if this would count, but I have a huge container full of letters and papers that my friends and family wrote to me. There's birthday cards, valentine's day cards, letters my friend wrote to me while he was in the Navy, and I think a love letter in there somewhere. I just like to go back and read all of them every once in a while. :]

Um, I also have another huge container full of pictures as well. I love pictures. I don't think this is really a hobby for me though.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 12, 2010)

I _love_ collecting and hoarding stuff. My room is far, far too small for all the crap I keep in it.
I currently collect books (have three bookshelves full, plus the entirety of under my bed), different kinds of paper, postcards, Pokemon games (I have three copies of every game up to Emerald) and DVD boxsets (all second-hand). I also have a steadily growing collection of silly animal hats (I have blue rabbit, giraffe, dinosaur, dead rabbit, Mokona and the biting cat from Azumanga Daioh).

I also have a pretty massive collection of Pokemon cuddly toys, Pokemon figurines and Pokemon cards, though I don't actively collect them anymore. I also used to collect Beanie Babies and My Little Ponies from the '80's :p

Also, and this _might_ have escaped your notice, I have a fondness for collecting icons as well XD (last count: ~5000)


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 13, 2010)

i have a collection of figurines, although it's not that many compared to some P:
i also "collect" stickers i guess, i just stick ones i find on my old 90s tv


----------



## H-land (Aug 13, 2010)

I travel a lot. Wherever I go, I buy keychains. I had a board made to store them on, but I'm pretty much out of room for them now. See if I can't go grab a picture...

Keychain Collection (Angle 1)
Keychain Collection (Angle 2)

```
From Top Left to Bottom Right:
Bayeux Tapestry, Bayeux, France
Wales, UK
Hershey, PA, USA
Some RR in central PA, USA
Shenandoah NP, VA, USA
Claude Monet's Home and Gardens, Giverny, France
Audubon Aquarium of the Americas, New Orleans, LA, USA
The Louvre, Paris, France
Beatles Museum, Liverpool, England, UK
Jefferson National Expansion Memorial and Gateway Arch, St. Louis, MO, USA
New Orleans, LA, USA
National Aquarium, Baltimore, MD, USA
Disneyland, Anaheim, CA, USA
Ft. McHenry, Baltimore, MD, USA
Cedar Point, Sandusky, OH, USA
Luray Caverns, Luray, VA, USA
Jefferson Memorial, Washington, DC, USA
Busch Gardens, Williamsburg, VA, USA
Mont St. Michael, France
The Colosseum, Roma, Italia [Rome]
City Museum, St. Louis, MO, USA
Independence Hall, Philadelphia, PA, USA
St. Louis Zoo, St. Louis, MO, USA
Mammoth Cave, KY, USA
United Nations, New York, New York, USA
American Museum of Natural History, New York, New York, USA
Liberty Island, New York, New York, USA
Six Flags over Mid-America, St. Louis, MO, USA
Republic of Ireland
Scotland, UK
Amish Country, PA, USA
Betsy Ross House, Philadelphia, PA, USA
Yorkminster Cathedral, York, England, UK
Stonehenge, England, UK
Rydel Mount, England, UK
Coca-Cola Museum, Atlanta, GA, USA
Stone Mountain, Atlanta, GA, USA
Roman Baths, Bath, England, UK
Shakespeare's Birthplace, Stratford-upon-Avon, England, UK
Stirling Castle, Stirling, Scotland, UK
Loch Ness, Scotland, UK
Edinburgh, Scotland, UK
Anne Hathaway's Birthplace, England, UK
Yellowstone National Park, WY, USA
Firenze, Italia [Florence]
Nice, France
Pittsburgh Zoo and Aquarium, Pittsburgh, PA, USA
Assisi, Italia
Jamaica
Cozumel, Mexico
WY, USA
Grand Tetons National Park, WY, USA
AZ, USA
Mammoth Site, Hot Springs, SD, USA
Carcassonne, France
Mt. Rushmore, SD, USA
Grand Canyon, AZ, USA
Segovia, Castilla y León, España
Zaragoza, Aragón, España [Saragossa]
Barcelona, Cataluña, España
AZ, USA
Newport Aquarium, Newport, KY, USA
Tecumseh Outdoor Theatre Experience, OH, USA
Geagua Lake, OH, USA
AZ, USA
Madrid, Madrid, España
Boeing Mfg. Plant, Everett, WA, USA
EMP/SFM, Seattle, WA, USA
Olympic National Park, WA, USA
I Can't Read That, SC, USA
Berlin, Berlin, Deutschland
Boonshaft Museum of Discovery, Dayton, OH, USA
Alcatraz, San Francisco, CA, USA
Hearst Castle, CA, USA
Verona, Italia
El Escorial, Castilla y León, España
Pisa, Italia
Bemidji, MN, USA
Hurrican Ridge, Olympic National Park, Port Angeles, WA, USA
Space Needle, Seattle, WA, USA
San Juan Islands, WA, USA
Brookgreen Gardens, Myrtle Beach, SC, USA
Winchester Mystery House, San Jose, CA, USA
Monaco
Venezia, Italia [Venice]
Legoland, Carlsbad, CA, USA

NOT PICTURED:
La Brea Tar Pits, Los Angeles, CA, USA
Tour Eiffel, Paris, France
```
Ironically, I don't really have any keys to pair them all with.

EDIT: Now that I've had to organize all my keychains to get them back on the board, I've found a lot more room for new keychains. Only one solution to this problem!


----------



## Aisling (Aug 13, 2010)

Peegeray said:


> i have a collection of figurines, although it's not that many compared to some P:
> i also "collect" stickers i guess, i just stick ones i find on my old 90s tv


o:! We have the exact same monitors. I wish I had a cute little enclosed area like that, instead my computer is wedged into a corner, so my shelves are to my left and right instead of in front of me.

I want that little Spyro figurine. :<


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 13, 2010)

I always wanted to collect some stupid inane thing but I can't think of anything good. Any suggestions?


----------



## Missile (Aug 13, 2010)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I always wanted to collect some stupid inane thing but I can't think of anything good. Any suggestions?


Hmm...I can't really think of anything really _insane_, but possibly bottlecaps? o3o Tickets? Rocks? There's even Pokemon cards.

Speaking of Pokemon, maybe you could collect your favorite Pokemon in one of your Pokemon Games? Pfft. No, I don't have a collection of Charmanders in my games...


----------



## Green (Aug 13, 2010)

i have a collection of zapdos. >>;


----------



## Aisling (Aug 13, 2010)

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> Hmm...I can't really think of anything really _insane_, but possibly bottlecaps? o3o Tickets? Rocks? There's even Pokemon cards.
> 
> Speaking of Pokemon, maybe you could collect your favorite Pokemon in one of your Pokemon Games? Pfft. No, I don't have a collection of Charmanders in my games...


No, no, _inane_. That's different from insane. Inane would be, like... Ke$ha's music.

You could collect, like... coins, or stamps, or pencils or something.


----------



## Missile (Aug 13, 2010)

Alraune said:


> No, no, _inane_. That's different from insane. Inane would be, like... Ke$ha's music.
> 
> You could collect, like... coins, or stamps, or pencils or something.


Oh, I thought he forgot the "s". I completely forgot about that word, seeing as I don't use it much. XD Anyways, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 13, 2010)

I _would_ collect something but I hate spending money wantonly (except on video games) and have nowhere to put anything very space-consuming. Though I bought a pack of Pokémon cards a while ago on a completely random whim and the top card was a Meowth. This may be a sign.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 14, 2010)

Have a picture of my manga.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 14, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I _would_ collect something but I hate spending money wantonly (except on video games) and have nowhere to put anything very space-consuming. Though I bought a pack of Pokémon cards a while ago on a completely random whim and the top card was a Meowth. This may be a sign.


Have you ever considered collecting money? :P


----------



## Goku (Aug 14, 2010)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I always wanted to collect some stupid inane thing but I can't think of anything good. Any suggestions?


Pokemon cards are a good idea, once i got a shiny deoxys, and i sold it for 34.99, and once I got the money i bot a whole new deck.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 14, 2010)

Espeon said:


> Have you ever considered collecting money? :P


...genius. xD

But not lots of different kinds of money, that'd be too much effort. Just loads and loads of pounds sterling.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 14, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> But not lots of different kinds of money, that'd be too much effort. Just loads and loads of pounds sterling.


I'd do this but it's really hard to come by. Almost as if you have to work to get some :(


----------



## Byrus (Aug 15, 2010)

Warhammer models mostly, started when I was 16. Most of my collection comes from Birthday and Christmas presents, and I always get a whole bunch of them, so it's a pretty big collection now. I like the feral, monster ones like Tyranids and Skaven. Space marine ones don't really interest me much. 

I collect dragon figurines too, but it's nothing compared to what others have posted here. They're mostly cheapish toys I randomly find in my local store, and I have a couple of dragon fish tank ornaments. It's a small collection, but I'm fond of it.
There's also the halloween decorations I have hanging about all year round. Just sorta smallish things like rubber rats and tiny, glow in the dark bats. 

And.... I have a slight obsession with cartoon shows I am apparently too old for, so I have a slowly growing collection of Ben 10 action figures. I see them constantly at my local store, just staring.... I couldn't resist... ;-; Typically, they never seem to have Ripjaws in stock. I'm always on the lookout for him.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 15, 2010)

I travel a lot, so I collect hotel keycards.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 15, 2010)

RespectTheBlade said:


> I travel a lot, so I collect hotel keycards.


Do they get pissed about people not returning those :o?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 16, 2010)

Spaekle said:


> Do they get pissed about people not returning those :o?


No, actually, the don't. You see, My dad gets two keycards, and I always keep one. I guess they deactivate them after you leave. I've only been to two hotels in which I couldn't keep a keycard: one was in Maine, and you were given a real key, and the other was in Bloomington,IN and I had to return it because it was part of a school trip.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 16, 2010)

I made it to travel to all the state parks here in MN, and I collect state park pins, as well as stones from each park.


----------



## Automata heart (Aug 17, 2010)

stuff with fairys on it, cell phone charms, (the ones on my phone counter-weight my phone, and have spread onto my nintendo.) pokemon stuff, ANYTHING anime, and japanese stuff. i  also love books, lots of classic books.


----------



## Clover (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, I kinda forgot cause it's not a collection of one discrete kinda thing, but this is the top of my dresser and this is my bookshelf to the left of that dresser. :D


----------



## PK (Aug 26, 2010)

I sorta accidentally collected all the state quarters. Long story.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm an incredible miser so I would never be able to collect anything that cost money. Also, there just isn't _room _anywhere in the house for junk. I guess the closest thing I have to a collection is that I keep all my back issues of this history journal that I'm subscribed to.


----------



## Rex (Aug 29, 2010)

I collect Dum Dum wrappers and stickers.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 1, 2010)

OhMyGoDtHeRe'SsOmAnYyUgIoHcArDs!

yes, the last time I counted (3rd-4th grade) I had OVER 4000! It's been a while since then...

And I suppose I have a few yugioh mangas...  (yes, other than pokemon, yugioh is almost my life)


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Sep 24, 2010)

Kind of; I don't really know why but I always keep my movie ticket stubs and have a small bag full of them. It started once when I noticed I had a small deck of cards worth of them in my wallet.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 24, 2010)

I have some coins. A few coins worth less than $30, and a tube of uncirculated state quarters. Also the yearly mint proof sets my dad gets me every year. I wouldn't call it much of a collection, but I do sometimes get new ones.


----------



## Green (Sep 24, 2010)

I plan to start collecting lickilicky junk soon.

Soon meaning probably never, obviously.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 27, 2010)

My biggest collection is my Yugioh cards. I have a book of my holos (only about 200) and base rares (about 400) that I valued at about $1200. I have a couple thousand ore laying around in shoe boxes and tins. I also have a bunch of decks that have my more valuable holos in, but I didn't appraise them yet. My most prized card is my Mirror Force, because I put too much effort into getting it. It's still one of my most expensive cards (~$50).

My other prized collection is my pokemon games. I'm trying to get all of the handheld games but I'm missing a few.

I like collecting dragon statues and figures. I don't have too many, but I consider it a fair amount.

My most random collection is my bottles of Ramune (Japanese soft drink for those who don't know). I just think the bottles are really cool.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't really _collect_ anything, as that implies that it's intentional, but I do tend to hoard.

First off, I have too many books to fit on my current bookshelf, some of which I hardly read and a few of which I never read at all. I tend to get really attatched, though, and I think I still have some books that I've never read since elementary school. The main books I collect are fantasy books, although I also hoard some nonfiction books, especially about astronomy. I tend to buy books right after they come out if I enjoy the series, and have 40+ first edition books and counting.

I also have a lot of Pokemon cards, but I'm not a huge collector anymore and only have 300 or so. I do have a couple of ones that might have a bit of value, though, such as a holofoil Skarmory ex and two holofoil Mew.

I also hoard video game boxes and manuals really badly. I still have the empty box and beat-up manual to Pokemon Ruby, which was the first Pokemon game I played, and also has been lost. Sometimes new manuals come in handy, though, like when I first played Twilight Princess and couldn't figure out how to jump, and later how to howl.

Finally, I had a small collection of neat rocks that I found when walking home from my bus stop; however, I let my eighth grade science teacher borrow them when she taught the seventh grade class geology and forgot to get them back. Usually the rocks either looked like gemstones (I brought in one piece of a stone I found pretty much every day to my seventh grade science teacher; she identified it as quartz that turned red from an iron impurity or something) or were normal rocks with shiny, metallic-looking bits on them. There was also a really strange rock that was really smooth on its faces but had sharp edges, and was mostly an ashy gray but had three thin bands of color on one end: orange, blue, and purple.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 28, 2010)

I collect Pikachu. I think I curretly have four different plushies. One of them I have since probably second grade, I got it at a garage sale. It was the one they gave out at Burger King. I also have started a collection of Fall Out Boy stuff (I have Three CD's, a DVD, and just ordered a couple of shirts and a hoodie from their website.)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't "collect" anything, I think it would be more... hoarding.

I have quite a bit of manga on my shelf, for example, even though I hardly ever read some of them. Also... manga/game-related merchandise like a 1-up mushroom plush, or Lucky Star figures. Also, loads of Pokémon figures- I (usually) don't buy these anymore but can't throw or put them away.

I used to collect candy wrappers as a kid, though.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 28, 2010)

I just remembered. I collect DS game packages, as in the cases they come in. It's fun.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 28, 2010)

When I lived in England, when I went for walks on the beach I picked up stones and put them in my pocket. I must have looked really weird, walking back home, panting from the effort of bringing my jacket up the hill.

I collected Pokémon cards and Bakugan too, but I stopped when we moved to the AU.
The rarest cards I have are probably Mew, Mewtwo and Ancient Mew (Or whatever it's called. It is brown/gold, Japanese writing, special Pokéball on the back.)

Speaking of which, I should probably resort my binder, since it is the school holidays and I have time to kill.


Also, have a collection of soft toys, at last count I had 29. 28 of which are from 1998-2006. Admitidly, it is sorta weird for a 12-year-old to collect soft toys, but meh.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't really have a collection of cuddly toys but I have a massive pile of them under my bed and in my wardrobes. I generally don't ever buy any more at all and most of them are just left over from when I was small but now I have two more to add to them D:


----------

